# Just Starting The Process



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello - my husband Paul and I have decided to make the move to Australia - he has passed the on line application because of his skills - he is a brick layer - next week we hope to have an appointment to talk to company who will complete the visa application etc -how long does it take?? Can any one give advice on where the best place to move to if you are a brick layer. Will I be able to work? (I do not qualify on the skills shortage list). So many questions ..... and are the spiders really that bad?? do the horrible ones live in all parts of Australia? sorry if these are the basics. thanks in advance for any advice and help you can offer.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

alaina said:


> Hello - my husband Paul and I have decided to make the move to Australia - he has passed the on line application because of his skills - he is a brick layer - next week we hope to have an appointment to talk to company who will complete the visa application etc -how long does it take?? Can any one give advice on where the best place to move to if you are a brick layer. Will I be able to work? (I do not qualify on the skills shortage list). So many questions ..... and are the spiders really that bad?? do the horrible ones live in all parts of Australia? sorry if these are the basics. thanks in advance for any advice and help you can offer.


hello and welcome,

thats great about your visa congrats on your positive results so far is it the TRA your husband has passed . have you looked in to using the online visa application it is meant to speed things up very quickly you could have it in 6 months i think if your visa is straight forward you'll fly through the process. i was on another expat site and one guy had it back with in 6 weeks he front loaded every thing. my Husband Paul (as well) is a welder we have started our TRA and are waiting for a reply but we have entered our details on to the online application u can save your progress .as far as i know when you have entered all the information and added payment you send it to them then you apply for medicals and police clearance so you have them ready when asked for them im not a 100% sure exactly how it works yet
you will be able to work as you will be on your husbands visa . personally i would say queensland Brisbane there is a lot of building going on there and that were we are headed our selfs we have friends in Brisbane and when we go over they are going in to business building houses.

as far as the spiders go you would get more of them in the bush or rural areas not seen that much in built up areas ive heard that because of the very hot climate up north cairns direction you will get more .our friends were living there and there was a storm and at the back of their house a river flooded and the following week a croc was found sunning himself on the banks made the newspaper he moved back to were he came from . ive never heard any one complaining to much about the spiders so i wouldn't worry about it.

good luck with every thing
Niamh


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for that Niamh, 

I had been looking on the job search sites and although they say there is a shortage of bricklayers there do not seem to be that many vacancies..also the description of bricklayer duties vary -Paul is a time served bricklayer with advanced craft - do bricklayers have different job descriptions in Australia? 

We have an appointment with an agent on friday we were originally told it could take 12 - 14 months to process the visa, this seems a long time.
Hopefully we will have a better idea after friday.

It is a huge step - we have no family or friends in Australia and have never been on holiday there!! we might fall under 'mad' category.. but we are looking for a life adventure and hope to find it in Australia.

thanks again


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

alaina said:


> thanks for that Niamh,
> 
> I had been looking on the job search sites and although they say there is a shortage of bricklayers there do not seem to be that many vacancies..also the description of bricklayer duties vary -Paul is a time served bricklayer with advanced craft - do bricklayers have different job descriptions in Australia?
> 
> ...


They could do as they call welders boiler makers , from what i found on here and other expact site the most popular way to get work is have your CV and papers if you have any and go to the company's your self i think they take you on and pay you a rate of i think it was $20 up wards per hour then if you were any good they would pay you more to stay and if they don't move on .

i think the process is quicker if you are on the list for the most wanted trade and applying on line seems to really speed things up as well 

good luck talking to the agent


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, just read your note and thought I'd say hello. We too are just starting the process, passed the online test - my hubby - Rick is a joiner. We have our own joinery and building business here so we're quite nervous about how things will go.... We too are going to Brisbane in search of building work etc, thought when I read your notes that perhaps we could all be of some use to each other workwise? Just thinking outloud really........... How long do you think things will take? Have you got children? We've got 3 girls - 2 year old twins and a 13 year old. Nervous and worried about everything with hundreds of questions. We have never holidayed there, and have no family or friends out there either. Will be nice to follow your story and get some tips......... from one mad couple to another, hope to speak to you soon!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

RICHAYL said:


> Hi there, just read your note and thought I'd say hello. We too are just starting the process, passed the online test - my hubby - Rick is a joiner. We have our own joinery and building business here so we're quite nervous about how things will go.... We too are going to Brisbane in search of building work etc, thought when I read your notes that perhaps we could all be of some use to each other workwise? Just thinking outloud really........... How long do you think things will take? Have you got children? We've got 3 girls - 2 year old twins and a 13 year old. Nervous and worried about everything with hundreds of questions. We have never holidayed there, and have no family or friends out there either. Will be nice to follow your story and get some tips......... from one mad couple to another, hope to speak to you soon!


hi 

yep your right about the work thing alright could come in handy to know a few different trades people you never know eh. we are hoping to be on the plane in July love it to be earlier so fingers crossed it all goes well we have 3 boys under 7 . how does the 13 year old feel about the move mine are at a good age for moving i think 
ive never been over my self but my hubby has and loved it and don't worry about not knowing any one ild say the majority of people heading over have never been before or know any body. 

when are you planning to go your selfs are you using the online application we have started ours we are still waiting on the tra to come back from agent before we send that off. 

keep us posted on how your getting on  always nice to talk to people in the same boat and are excited about the whole process. as much as my family is supportive they rather not here how our application is going iykwim

good luck 
Niamh


----------



## Sammy77 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hi*

Hi all,

This is the first time for us on this forum, we too are looking at starting the process very soon. We are looking at going through the Visa process through my husband who is a Bricklayer. We have never been to OZ, but my In-Laws, who are looking at applying at the same time, have been on numerous occasions and are going back next month to do another reccie for us. We are going to a seminar with a migration company on Sunday, so hopefully should get a better idea of what we need to do after them. We also have 3 boys age 7 and under. 

Any advice of anyone will be greatly appreciated 

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to be thick but what is the TRA everyone keeps mentioning? We haven't applied online or anything yet, passed an online application and were contacted by an agent to say we'd have no trouble getting in on hubbys joinery skills assessment. He would do an assessment with Vetassess which is all organised through the agent, once that is passed the Visa application is started and we were told 8 months after that it should be accepted. 2 months before we have to have a medical and policechecks and then we have to enter within 12 months of the dates of those certificates. Is this the same info you have been given?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

RICHAYL said:


> Sorry to be thick but what is the TRA everyone keeps mentioning? We haven't applied online or anything yet, passed an online application and were contacted by an agent to say we'd have no trouble getting in on hubbys joinery skills assessment. He would do an assessment with Vetassess which is all organised through the agent, once that is passed the Visa application is started and we were told 8 months after that it should be accepted. 2 months before we have to have a medical and policechecks and then we have to enter within 12 months of the dates of those certificates. Is this the same info you have been given?


no don't be worrying i asked the same question as well the TRA is the skill assessment you do for your specific trade before you can apply for you visa you can do it your self or use an agent your husbands will be sent to Vetassess ours goes to a different skill assessment office i cant remember the name . but basically after it get passed you can apply for your visa just to let you know the on line visa application is about a month quicker sometimes much quicker than the paper based visa. 

good luck Naimh

n


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

we are just frantically sorting out our marriage/birth/qualification certificates to take with us on friday... we do not have any children but we are taking 2 dogs with us!!! - its so nice to hear of people in a similar situation to us. (we are not alone in this adventure) I know Brisbane is a huge place - but you never know prehaps we could meet up - I am sure a friendly face will come in useful - I will let you know how we get on with the agent on Friday - (oh did I mention we have a house to renovate and sell before we go -  - plus everything else selling contents etc - looks like we are going to be busy....

bye


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,

I know so much paper work isn't there we have one dog ,at the moment we are not taking her over straight away its going to break my heart leaving her & i really felt that during the summer she got very sick she got a womb infection pyrometra i think thats how you spell it . she is brilliant now. but as soon as we have the money ill be sending for her. what breed are your two have you got any quotes yet. mines a boxer.

looks like we will be going through the process at the same time and yea that sounds like a good idea to meet up over there  

you really have a lot to do alright make the whole process quicker though we are just going to sell every thing and bring over a few things. my house is beside my parents a little log cabin lovely but way to small i cant wait to get out of it


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

alaina said:


> we are just frantically sorting out our marriage/birth/qualification certificates to take with us on friday... we do not have any children but we are taking 2 dogs with us!!! - its so nice to hear of people in a similar situation to us. (we are not alone in this adventure) I know Brisbane is a huge place - but you never know prehaps we could meet up - I am sure a friendly face will come in useful - I will let you know how we get on with the agent on Friday - (oh did I mention we have a house to renovate and sell before we go -  - plus everything else selling contents etc - looks like we are going to be busy....
> 
> bye


good luck with the agent tomorrow well today as its 12 now let us know how you get on
Niamh


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm wouldnt b so sure with them spiders, i actually got taken to hospital 2 days before xmas coz i got bitten by a redback, i was terrified about it all, it felt like a knife going in my leg! but belive it or not redback spiders dont kill many people, the only ppl they really kill are young children and old people. my leg went purple and all blistery from the bite. i went into a hot sweat and tbh i wouldnt have wish it on my worst enemy. i think the only reason i g ot bit was because we were cleaning up the garden for xmas and i raked all the crap and stuff out the area we were doing the bbq and some flowerpots i smashed up must av had a nest in or sumthing, being british i never saw them dangers as its not normal to get attacked here in the uk lol


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

antmeister said:


> hmmm wouldnt b so sure with them spiders, i actually got taken to hospital 2 days before xmas coz i got bitten by a redback, i was terrified about it all, it felt like a knife going in my leg! but belive it or not redback spiders dont kill many people, the only ppl they really kill are young children and old people. my leg went purple and all blistery from the bite. i went into a hot sweat and tbh i wouldnt have wish it on my worst enemy. i think the only reason i g ot bit was because we were cleaning up the garden for xmas and i raked all the crap and stuff out the area we were doing the bbq and some flowerpots i smashed up must av had a nest in or sumthing, being british i never saw them dangers as its not normal to get attacked here in the uk lol



ouch that must of hurt i wouldn't fancy that, glad the leg got better though


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

Baby75 said:


> ouch that must of hurt i wouldn't fancy that, glad the leg got better though


didnt say the leg got better lol but yeh its ok now taaa.
i think out of snakes and spiders and preying mantis the spiders are what ive always looked out for, ill admitt i still wake up after nightmares and all i see are spiders on my walls!. i never sued to be scared of them and when i was in oz i was told the big spiders are harmless its the small ones you have to worry about. 1st spider i saw was the huntsman it was strange coz it walked sideways lol.
i plan on going bk next year for 3 weeks to get stuff sorted out for the move the year after. i think its better that i get lots of money in my bank before i take that move of just moving. best bit is that wot eva i save i just gotta double to get dollars lol


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

hi 

We have been to the agents today and we are going ahead! We are applying on a 176 visa and will have to decide on which area we want to apply for - our choices are - Perth and west coast, Victoria (but not Melbourne), Canberra, Hunter area, Riverina. 

Does any one have experience of these areas? Just had a quick look and Hunter - Newcastle looks nice- does any one live there? Paul does scuba diving, how is this area for diving? 

We live on the coast in North Wales - so a costal place is where we prefer. Does any one know what the cost of living is like and what the houses cost? Paul is a bricklayer and we need to know if there is plenty of building work 

Thanks for any help - we don't need to make our minds up until approx February -


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi there, I found this site by mistake but after reading your posts i thought i would give you some info. I'm a bricklayer living in Brisbane, been back here just under a year after living in London and traveling around the world for 4 years. Right now there is a HEAP of work for brickies. Wednesdays and Saturdays are the main days the ads appear in the Brisbane Courier Mail. The money is going up, an add yesterday offered $40 per hour, most are around $35-$37. Would be glad to give any other info to anyone, just ask... Kevin


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kevin said:


> Hi there, I found this site by mistake but after reading your posts i thought i would give you some info. I'm a bricklayer living in Brisbane, been back here just under a year after living in London and traveling around the world for 4 years. Right now there is a HEAP of work for brickies. Wednesdays and Saturdays are the main days the ads appear in the Brisbane Courier Mail. The money is going up, an add yesterday offered $40 per hour, most are around $35-$37. Would be glad to give any other info to anyone, just ask... Kevin


thanks kevin  im sure youll have loads of people asking questions


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

so how long does it take to train to be a brickie then? my ex was telling me there after brickies and welders in brisbane and lots of I.T ppl


----------



## alaina (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks Kevin -

we have been looking on job search web sites - but there does not seem to be many bricklayer vacancies - is it the same as in the uk - a case of driving around the building sites and getting a start that way - or is there a particular web site that advertises for brickies etc - 

we need to decide where the best place to move to is - its really hard choice - we will have to stay in that area for the first 2 years - so we do not want to make a mistake....

thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

alaina said:


> thanks Kevin -
> 
> we have been looking on job search web sites - but there does not seem to be many bricklayer vacancies - is it the same as in the uk - a case of driving around the building sites and getting a start that way - or is there a particular web site that advertises for brickies etc -
> 
> ...


I think the best option is to look at the newspapers web site of the city you are thinking of going to. In Brisbane the paper is the courier mail. I have lived in Sydney, The Sunshine Coast in Queensland, Perth and now Brisbane. They are all great in there own way, it all depends on the life style you are after. A good web site to give you information is Gumtree they have seperate sites for each city, we found it great when we went to the UK


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

hi, was having a nose and came across your reply. We are at present looking at the Brisbane area - perhaps North Lakes (looked nice). We have our own joinery & building business in England (hubby a joiner) and it looks as though there are quite a few joinery jobs but he would be looking for some kind of supervisory position if possible. Is the construction industry very different over there or would his experience here be looked upon any differently? Also do you know anything of the North Lakes area? Will be applying on skilled visa anytime soon.................


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

RICHAYL

i don't know much on the area i know when i was looking at were we are going to i googled for photos and i got some lovely ones of the area so you could try that,

as for jobs why don't you contact some recruitment agency and see what they say 
here are some links to some.
Professional Recruitment Services - Robert Walters Plc
Working holiday, sponsorship migration visas, payroll outsourcing and salary packaging in Australia from FreeSpirit
Home - Geoffrey Nathan

good luck 
Niamh


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

The North lakes estate is very nice but its quite a way out of Brisbane. My advise would be to rent for the first 6 months until you get the feel of the place and then buy. By the way, buying property in Queensland is so much easier that the UK. They work on a 30 day contract here and there are no "chains" or "tails" like over there, it really is a breeze. We arrived back early December last, took a few weeks to find the place we wanted and moved in mid January. The construction game is quite different here, a lot more small operators working for themselves. Being a joiner he might want to look at working for a kitchen company, housing construction is going mad at the moment and every house needs a kitchen !! Hope your visa application goes well...regards Kevin


----------



## Eben (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone please give me a website adres where I can see if I qualify to emigrate to Australia?

Thanks


----------



## chatty123 (Nov 21, 2007)

do you all mind if i push in a bit here. just read how most of you are using agents so could i ask how much they charge. thanks


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Our agent - Thinking Australia charge a fee of £1800 all in, and they have been really helpful. Can't apply for Visa until hubby passes Vetassess but they've been great with their advice etc up to now. Fee paid at different stages too!


----------



## chatty123 (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks. so am i right in saying that this agent fee is on top of the actual visa fee, medical, skill assessment etc. and that can be around 2000 can't it.?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eben said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please give me a website adres where I can see if I qualify to emigrate to Australia?
> 
> Thanks


try these hope they help Niamh 

MODL - Migration occupations in Demand for Australia (MODL)
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/index.htm


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eben said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please give me a website adres where I can see if I qualify to emigrate to Australia?
> 
> Thanks


try these hope they help Niamh 

MODL - Migration occupations in Demand for Australia (MODL)
Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*thinking australia?*



RICHAYL said:


> Our agent - Thinking Australia charge a fee of £1800 all in, and they have been really helpful. Can't apply for Visa until hubby passes Vetassess but they've been great with their advice etc up to now. Fee paid at different stages too!


was reading your info on this could you tell me exactly what they are doing for you only i have been looking at another agent in brisabne itself?

thanks.


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*your not mad*



alaina said:


> thanks for that Niamh,
> 
> I had been looking on the job search sites and although they say there is a shortage of bricklayers there do not seem to be that many vacancies..also the description of bricklayer duties vary -Paul is a time served bricklayer with advanced craft - do bricklayers have different job descriptions in Australia?
> 
> ...


us pommies can survive anything! me and my hubby are 31 and have been here a year now, you guys will find it easy to get jobs and you have picked the best area, i would advise you guys looking at gold coast rather than brisbane, there are loads of briccies needed here and i have some good contacts as i used to work for the local radio station sea fm.


----------



## emmaox28 (May 18, 2008)

*do you need to take an assessment even if you have papers?*



kevin said:


> Hi there, I found this site by mistake but after reading your posts i thought i would give you some info. I'm a bricklayer living in Brisbane, been back here just under a year after living in London and traveling around the world for 4 years. Right now there is a HEAP of work for brickies. Wednesdays and Saturdays are the main days the ads appear in the Brisbane Courier Mail. The money is going up, an add yesterday offered $40 per hour, most are around $35-$37. Would be glad to give any other info to anyone, just ask... Kevin


hi kevin, my partner and I are thinking of moving to QLD in the next year or so. He is a qualified bricky (9 yrs experience) with papers (GNVQ Level 2 qualifications), we have been looking at various job sites and it seems that there is plenty of work in Brisbane and surrounding areas so we are looking to move there. Can you tell me if he will have to take some sort of assessment to get a visa? And what documents he will need?  Thank you for your help. 

Emma


----------



## Sammy77 (Oct 16, 2007)

emmaox28 said:


> hi kevin, my partner and I are thinking of moving to QLD in the next year or so. He is a qualified bricky (9 yrs experience) with papers (GNVQ Level 2 qualifications), we have been looking at various job sites and it seems that there is plenty of work in Brisbane and surrounding areas so we are looking to move there. Can you tell me if he will have to take some sort of assessment to get a visa? And what documents he will need?  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Emma


Hi Emma

He will still need to do the Skills Assessment, if you go on the 'Vetassess' website, it will give you all the details of what to do there.

We haven't done it yet, but it is quite a detailed process to go through from what other people have said, he will have to give complete details of all employment/training i.e. from appenticeship to present day.

If you do searches on forums like this, you will be surprised how helpful people are and how much information you can get.

We are just getting all the papers together and getting the house done for selling.

Hope this helps 

Lisa


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Just starting the process*

 Hi there all,

Its great to read all your stories & very interesting to hear about other people feeling the same things as you do, excited, happy, nervous, anxious! 

My husband is a roofer & we are planning to go on holiday to Brisbane soon to 'try before we buy'! If we all (we have 2 boys age 15 & nearly 5) agree that we could make Australia our home then when we get back we will start the process straight away!

We, like yourselves wouldnt know anyone in the area, but im sure we will all be fine, just the fact that we are all doing so much research shows that we arent taking this step lightly!

Kelly & Family.


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

hello me and my girlfreind are wanting to go to aussie iam a bricklayer aswell so if you get any ov advice can you forwad it on to me thank


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

hello me the wife and kids are wanting to go for a month before we make any disions could you please send me the contact you have for the visa stuff because we are a bit thick when it comes to out like that i am a bricky aswell so i am worred about work aswell i only have nvq2 awell thanks


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Emma, I cant help you with the vise info. I've been here a long time and the requirements are constantly changing. As far as work goes, there is still plenty of adds in the paper for brickies, paying between $35 and $40 per hour. The hours of work are normally 6.30 to 2.30 with 1 break (8hours pay) It still seems like a half day to me !! I was back in London a couple of years ago working and not getting home till 6pm. If I can help you with any other info please ask, regards Kevin. PS you can check out my work site, do a google on kevinmoranbricklaying


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Roofers*

 Hi again,

Seems to be alot of work for brickies in the Brisbane (surrounding areas) Im assuming all these houses need roofs!  So hopefully my husband will find plenty of work too! 

Are there any roofers reading this that can give us any information on what to expect, the types of tiles used, the wages, or anything else that we may need to know? 

Any help will be gratefully recieved, we are hoping to come on a 'try before we buy' holiday later in the year/early next year, so I am trying to pre-plan, pre-prepare as much as I can.

Kelly & Family.


----------



## emmaox28 (May 18, 2008)

Sammy77 said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> He will still need to do the Skills Assessment, if you go on the 'Vetassess' website, it will give you all the details of what to do there.
> 
> ...



hi lisa thank you for the info, we are now in the process of contacting vetassess. youre right it does seem very detailed but i suppose thats a good thing! good luck with your move and we will post any details we get on the assessment procedure!


----------



## emmaox28 (May 18, 2008)

kevin said:


> Hi Emma, I cant help you with the vise info. I've been here a long time and the requirements are constantly changing. As far as work goes, there is still plenty of adds in the paper for brickies, paying between $35 and $40 per hour. The hours of work are normally 6.30 to 2.30 with 1 break (8hours pay) It still seems like a half day to me !! I was back in London a couple of years ago working and not getting home till 6pm. If I can help you with any other info please ask, regards Kevin. PS you can check out my work site, do a google on kevinmoranbricklaying


hi kevin thanks for the info, the wages and hours sound good! can you tell us what sort of identification/paperwork you need to work on site in QLD? we've been looking at various adverts for brickys in the brisbane area and they all seem to mention needing various cards (blue, green and ab something or other!) we're hoping there is some way of getting them before we get out there!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi emma,

Yes you do need to sort out Bluecards etc, you will also need to set up abn numbers, get an accountant etc........... lots to do????

Sorry to confuse, its not as easy as just getting a job over here, as we have found out!!!

Michelle Ritchie


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

hi emma,

hows everything going?

Michelle Ritchie


----------



## RICHAYL (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there, they assess whether or not we will be eligible and tell us exactly what is the best visa to apply on. They also send you all the relevant paperwork (in our case it was for our skills assessment), they then check all the paperwork is correct before sending it off to the assessing body. They do all of the liaising with them. Once that is passed they then sort out the date for our practical assessment (that is if one is required). Once all of that has gone through they will be sorting out visa application, medicals, police checks etc. Through them we have attended a seminar and met up with other companies for money exchange, shipping, banking etc and they have been at the end of the phone for any other questions and enquiries. There is also a ver cheap relocation deal available through them. Good luck!


----------



## billbophead (May 16, 2008)

*police check*

hi just been reading what you wher talking about what do you no about police check i have a record for fighting about 6 years ago so wont i be able to emagrate . or am i wasting my time hope some one can get back to me thanks billy


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

billbophead said:


> hi just been reading what you wher talking about what do you no about police check i have a record for fighting about 6 years ago so wont i be able to emagrate . or am i wasting my time hope some one can get back to me thanks billy


Have you asked an agent about that since they will be able to give you a better answer from their experience? We have Alan Collett on the forum and he's an experienced migration agent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## emmaox28 (May 18, 2008)

michelle.ritchie said:


> hi emma,
> 
> hows everything going?
> 
> Michelle Ritchie


Hi Michelle

It's going well thank you. We have now contacted VETASSESS and are looking into the things we need to do. They do seem to take quite a while to reply to emails! Any info we get about it we will post...

Emma


----------

